# How to cut acrylic stand to make cabinet



## KF7 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi, what's the best way to cut 2 openings in an acrylic stand to make an opening for a cabinet? It's 1/8" black acrylic over particle board. The openings I want to cut would be around 16" square. The acrylic is curved and bows out.

I don't have a jig saw or a Dremel. A cheap single speed jig saw would be $20 and a variable speed is $40 plus the cost of any special saw blades I'd need. Would a coping saw work? And what kind of saw blade would I need? I don't mind how much time it takes, because the cuts would be only 16" along each edge. A hand saw would be the cheapest, but could I get straight clean cuts? It doesn't have to be perfect but just reasonable looking. I'm probably going to put molding around the edges of the doors (cut out pieces) to cover the gap created by the cutting.

Thanks!


----------



## dieseldoc (Feb 2, 2010)

A coping saw will not work because of the way it is designed. A jig saw or hand saw would be your best option.Cutting it straight is more operator skill than the tool itself. For blades with any saw to cut acrylic you will want them to be fine. The more teeth the cleaner the cut will be.


----------



## KF7 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks! I'm going to try to find some kind of fine saw blade that I can use by hand without the saw. Yes, I figured out the coping or hacksaw won't work. Because the backs of the saws won't fit through where I'm cutting because they're wider than the blades. Thanks for your help!


----------

